# TSG67: Google Glass



## TechGuyTV (Dec 15, 2011)

_Google Glass.
_

*Download the Audio MP3 or Watch the Video
*

*Subscribe to the Show in iTunes and other Players! *






Welcome to the sixty seventh episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio and video podcast that is released once a month. You can subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuy.tv (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Links in order of appearance:*

Google Glass: What It Does
http://www.google.com/glass/start/what-it-does/

Google Glass Will Get Prescription Lenses
http://mashable.com/2013/03/12/google-glass-prescription-lenses/

Google Glass Eyes Home Automation
https://www.linux.com/news/embedded-mobile/mobile-linux/710575-google-glass-eyes-home-automation-

Next Show: Sunday, April 28
Check out www.TechGuy.tv

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------

